# Revo Technik announces the release of 170HP tuning for your 07-08 2.5l VW!



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Got a 2007-2008 Rabbit/Golf/Jetta?
Revo now has your software solution covered. Currently available for the "BH and BJ" ecu codes, if your code is not currently available you can visit your local Revo dealer and they can read your ECU, we'll get the code built in a matter of days.








Improved throttle response, healthy gains throughout the rev range, and no speed limiter are just some of the benefits you get with this flash.
Want to run race gas? Get an SPS Select+ and setup 3 profiles to switch between depending on your mood. Adjust your throttle sensitivity to how YOU like it, then tune it softer for when someone else borrows the car 
*Only $399!*
Email me or call 770-271-4726 with any questions.










_Modified by Robin @ Revo Technik at 4:58 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Revo Technik announces the release of 170HP ... (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Hey Robin whats up.
Now we can get revo added to the list of ecu flashes.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

does a revo chip eliminate the rev hang?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

sign me up!!!!!!!!!!! where can i go? to get this?


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Revo Technik announces the release of 170HP ... (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

When will the site be updated so I can find out some more info on this tune?
Numbers?


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Revo Technik announces the release of 170HP ... (Litneon)*

Nice, it's available at my dealer already, so i'm gonna get it this saturday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

any dynos


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*









Here's one.


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

^lol riiiight


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

supra!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Bump for good customer support!


----------



## oh_ate_rabbit (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Revo Technik announces the release of 170HP ... (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

Got baseline / after chip dyno sheets?


----------



## familyguy (Jul 11, 2005)

it is on their website http://revotechnik.com/product...=1019
that is the product link
looks really good i might have to pick it up


----------



## oh_ate_rabbit (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (familyguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *familyguy* »_it is on their website http://revotechnik.com/product...=1019
that is the product link
looks really good i might have to pick it up

Not for the 2008 it isnt. The graph on their site is for a 2006 Jetta. 
So far only GIAC has posted before/after dyno sheets of a 08 car... a little frustrating for us 08 owners trying to compare chips.


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Revo Technik announces the release of 170HP ... (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

would be good if the website listed the programs available, octane, rev limiter, throttle lag, etc.


----------



## RoundTuit (Aug 6, 2005)

Has anyone purchased this software that can give an update?


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

im interested too, there's a revo dealer on 50 miles from me


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

REVO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## natskiboy (May 4, 1999)

Is there anything for the 08 2.5L yet?


----------



## seatmech (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Revo Technik announces the release of 170HP ... (Robin @ Revo Technik)*

had this done a while back. made the car pull much harder and was a bit quicker. mpg was better by about 2, did not do much for the rev hang. but i am over all pleased with it.


----------



## heym (Feb 9, 2007)

why has there not been any 09 programs available i've been waiting almost a year...lets work on that...anyway good stuff


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

lol @ ridiculously old thread bump.


----------

